# My Experience with DNP



## Spongy (Apr 1, 2013)

So I recently ran 14 days of DNP and I figured I would let you guys know some of the experiences and results that I had from it...  Here's how I ran it.

Days 1-3 = 250mg
Days 4-14 = 500mg

I really didn't notice anything for the first couple of days, even after I bumped it up to 500.  It wasn't until around day 7 that I could tell it really started kicking in in terms of the heat sides.  I was sweating my ass off.  I will tell you that, for me, the carb craving started at day 4 and were OUT OF CONTROL.  I mean, I would literally eat anything sweet that I could get my hands on.  My diet for this 2 weeks was pure and utter shit.  Didn't really matter though, still lost 12 pounds when all was said and done.  My experience can be summed up in a series of text messages between Manny and I:

Day 5 - I'm hot, and I'm shitting a lot
Day 6 - Still getting hot, baked another cake
Day 7 - Sweat through two towels last night, I love this shit
Day 8 - I am literally butt nekkid on my basement floor with a fan pointed at my nuts, eating cake.  I can't stop eating cake.  I've eaten 3 cakes in 5 days.  I fucking love cake.  I'm so hot.
Day 9 - Ate another half of a cake, I hate myself
Day 10 - Maybe I should bump it up to 750?
Day 10.5 - Fuck 750.
Day 11 - Do you know how to give an ice water enema?  You know, just in case?
Day 12 - ...
Day 13 - Fuck.
Day 14 - I fucking love this stuff.

So, long story short it was a trip to say the least.  I absolutely LOVE DNP though.  LOVE IT.  It is NOT fun but I'm kind of like PoB in that I just love to suffer.  If you guys have any questions, feel free to give me a holler and I'll answer them the best that I can.  I will tell you that PoB was a huge help in helping my plan for this, so mucho thanks to him!


----------



## JOMO (Apr 1, 2013)

Prob the greatest visuals given that I've read on this site.

Glad you enjoyed it though and still lost weight while face deep eating cakes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2013)

lol spong did u get the neon yellow jizz...I know I did that was my favorite part of the dnp trip


----------



## Spongy (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh yeah!  I almost forgot about that!  Yeah bro, and my wife was wanting it ALL THE TIME when I was on DNP.  I was just a massive sweaty mess when all was said and done, it was a sight to see for sure.  Then she wanted to know why I kept pulling out.  I didn't know what to tell her, but in my mind I was thinking "because I have toxic jizms..."



Brother Bundy said:


> lol spong did u get the neon yellow jizz...I know I did that was my favorite part of the dnp trip


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Oh yeah!  I almost forgot about that!  Yeah bro, and my wife was wanting it ALL THE TIME when I was on DNP.  I was just a massive sweaty mess when all was said and done, it was a sight to see for sure.  Then she wanted to know why I kept pulling out.  I didn't know what to tell her, but in my mind I was thinking "because I have toxic jizms..."



lmao when I bumped to 500mg I was busting toxic banana nuts.I had a girl swallow that shit lol most have been gross


----------



## PFM (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like Old Bastards die from it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Apr 2, 2013)

DNP is the bomb. Dropped 17 maybe 18 lbs doing a run on DNP. My gut is now flat n sexy. 

And it's been easy to keep it off.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 2, 2013)

I will definitely say it is not for the unprepared.  I found myself drinking between 2.5 and 3 gallons of liquid per day.


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 2, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Day 5 - I'm hot, and I'm shitting a lot
> Day 6 - Still getting hot, baked another cake
> Day 7 - Sweat through two towels last night, I love this shit
> Day 8 - I am literally butt nekkid on my basement floor with a fan pointed at my nuts, eating cake.  I can't stop eating cake.  I've eaten 3 cakes in 5 days.  I fucking love cake.  I'm so hot.
> ...



epic.. LOL


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 2, 2013)

That is some hilarious shit Sponge. LOL


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hahaha love the play by play.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 2, 2013)

Lol! That was awesome! Thanks Spongy I needed that laugh. My chubby friend will like hearing this one. !SHRUGS!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 2, 2013)

LMAO probably the funniest shit I've read in awhile


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 2, 2013)

Day 8.... LOL..... fuck I do that all the time....... lol


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 3, 2013)

Day 15 I watched cakefarts... I love cake even more lol


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 5, 2013)

Could you run it at 250 and not bump it?
Sounds like some fun shit for the winter months!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Could you run it at 250 and not bump it?
> Sounds like some fun shit for the winter months!



250 was very mild..If your gonna do it go hard 500 was perfect bane


----------



## Spongy (Nov 2, 2013)

It's getting to.be dnp season!  Get your pallets of cake mix preordered!


----------



## JOMO (Nov 2, 2013)

I might have to jump on the DNP train and run it this winter.


----------



## stevenmd (Nov 3, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I might have to jump on the DNP train and run it this winter.



Yeah me too


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 3, 2013)

Spongy said:


> It's getting to.be dnp season!  Get your pallets of cake mix preordered!



How permanent has the fat loss from DNP been, Sponge? I could see this as being a nice bridge from bulking season into cutting season.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 3, 2013)

neon yellow toxic sperm is the only thing that was cool about dnp..the ladies loved it


----------



## Spongy (Nov 17, 2018)

Bump for the uninformed.  DNP season baby!


----------



## Trump (Nov 17, 2018)

That’s made my day reading that thread and now made me want to finish my left over dnp all I need now is cake


----------



## mugzy (Nov 7, 2020)

Cake? Spongy is this the normal type of diet you use while on DNP or just experimenting?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 7, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Cake? Spongy is this the normal type of diet you use while on DNP or just experimenting?



It was definitely an experiment and now it's kind of turned into UGBB legend hahaha.  

I normally follow a low carb high protein diet and have done protein sparing modified fasting the last couple of times.


----------



## Trump (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone doing a dnp cycle should already have a diet in place and use the dnp to be an addition. But one thing about dnp you can just take more and eat what you like and still lose fat


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 9, 2020)

How does this work on visceral fat? Is fat just fat no matter where or does this work on the fat around muscle better.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> lmao when I bumped to 500mg I was busting toxic banana nuts.I had a girl swallow that shit lol most have been gross


I was a disgusting pervert back then


----------



## Kraken (Aug 4, 2021)

When I do DNP I always get them to swallow, just so I don't have to explain why I have yellow cum.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Spongy said:


> So I recently ran 14 days of DNP and I figured I would let you guys know some of the experiences and results that I had from it...  Here's how I ran it.
> 
> Days 1-3 = 250mg
> Days 4-14 = 500mg
> ...





Spongy said:


> So I recently ran 14 days of DNP and I figured I would let you guys know some of the experiences and results that I had from it...  Here's how I ran it.
> 
> Days 1-3 = 250mg
> Days 4-14 = 500mg
> ...


Laughed at "I'm hot, and I'm shitting a lot"


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Spongy said:


> Oh yeah!  I almost forgot about that!  Yeah bro, and my wife was wanting it ALL THE TIME when I was on DNP.  I was just a massive sweaty mess when all was said and done, it was a sight to see for sure.  Then she wanted to know why I kept pulling out.  I didn't know what to tell her, but in my mind I was thinking "because I have toxic jizms..."





Bro Bundy said:


> lol spong did u get the neon yellow jizz...I know I did that was my favorite part of the dnp trip


I've read about the yellow ejaculatory fluid before and thought it was a joke.  That's going to be something very hard to hide.  Which leads me to this question.  

How many of you hide these activities from the wife?  

I am sure mine knows something, as my ostarine and cardarine disappeared one day.  I have never injected before, so at least hiding that I don't have to worry about.  

I think she will have questions for me if a date night leads to her fornicating with her furnace husband and ending in a strange yellow color.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

Spongy said:


> I will definitely say it is not for the unprepared.  I found myself drinking between 2.5 and 3 gallons of liquid per day.


This just gets crazier and crazier, you literally ran through one of those 2.5 gallon super market water jugs daily?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 27, 2021)

hilarious but such an accurate set of facts!


----------

